
Exercise shown more effective than drugs for depression, schizophrenia - Swizec
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-05/uov-epp051719.php
======
taurath
That is not the content of the article. It just states that they put a gym in
the inpatient facility, and people's mood improved.

"MORE" effective? No claim of that. The original paper title is: "Positive
patient response to a structured exercise program delivered in inpatient
psychiatry". Its irresponsible to suggest that exercise alone will help
everyone - as someone struggling with treatment resistant depression,
exercising even 5 times a week didn't do what a low dose antidepressant did.
Sometimes it IS chemical.

------
ncmncm
Studies ratimg the effectiveness of psychotropic drugs, and any treatment, are
plagued by the problem that no rigorous diagnostic method can tease apart the
myriad illnesses lumped into each DSM category.

So, anytime you want to check a treatment, you round up a few dozen depression
or schizophreia sufferers and dose them. Lo and behold, only a few do better,
because those were the only ones who had the actual problem it helped. All the
others need something else. But it gets rejected, because it "doesn't work".

